# cell-tech v.s. GNC Pro Performance CreaDrive



## 24_fitness (Aug 13, 2004)

hey everyone i was just curious which would u suggest cell-tech or GNC Pro Performance CreaDrive and why?


----------



## Luke9583 (Aug 13, 2004)

Somebody gave me a 2.2lbs thing of cell tech... I couldn't stomach it.  Made me feel bloated.  I"m touchy about sugar though, and that stuff has 75g of dextrose per serving.  I"m not familular w/ the other stuff from GNC.  But I like SWOLE V.2 from syntrax.  That's a quality product IMHO.  Hope that helps alittle.


----------



## trHawT (Aug 13, 2004)

Hell yeah!  Cell Tech carb control!!!! O YEAH! ARGGGGGG.


----------



## KataMaStEr (Aug 13, 2004)

If you want to gain weight cell-tech will do just that with all that sugar. It???s nothing fancy. You would get same result buying creatine and dextrose separately without burning your wallet. I???m not sure about the GNC product, probably about the same thing with a fancy name you???ll end up paying for.


----------



## Duncans Donuts (Aug 13, 2004)

I use precision engineered I get at Vitamin World.  5 pounds is like 19 bucks with a "club card", and it's virtually identical to cell-tech.  Tastes delicious.


----------

